
For iPhones, Unauthorized Repair Shops Flourish - rmanocha
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/15/technology/personaltech/15basics.html?8dpc
======
jrockway
It's good that people are repairing instead of replacing. I hope this trend
starts again in other areas, too.

